# طلب شرح بالصور عن الدائرة الكهربائية للثلاجة المنزلية



## ناصر1212 (22 فبراير 2009)

ممكن شرح بالصور الدائرة الكهربائية للثلاجة المنزلية؟؟؟؟


----------



## khaled_abada (22 فبراير 2009)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الجميل (23 فبراير 2009)

الله المستعان.................


----------



## Hany Alhamed (27 فبراير 2009)

واحد يطلب شرح دائرة الثلاجه
الاخ خالد يقل له *رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا على ايه مش فاهم*


----------



## mando_rm (18 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## saad alahbab (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوتي في الله


----------



## هادي العاني (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم توضح اي نوع من الدوائر الكهربائية للثلاجة و لكن ادنا بعض المواقع التي توضح الدوائر البسيطة و المعقدة للثلاجة و فيها موقع يبين الاعطال و كيفية علاجها
http://windom.cybox.com/boat/systems/wiring/fridge.gif

http://www.aftermkt.com/images/wiring_diagram.jpg

http://bellsouthpwp.net/r/r/rrhuggins/pics/Refer%20wiring1.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...or+compressor+wiring+diagrams&hl=en&sa=G&um=1

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ing+diagrams&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=72&um=1


----------



## khaled sleem (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى هادى العانى 
فعلا قد هديت عانيا


----------



## khaled sleem (10 يوليو 2010)

لا تكن مثبطا يا استاذ هانى


----------



## ibrahim nassar (12 يوليو 2010)

عفوا لايوجد صور


----------



## خادم محمد (13 يوليو 2010)

كثيييير مفيد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ هادي


----------



## fuadmidya (13 أغسطس 2010)

ابحث ب google


----------



## الواصل3 (31 يناير 2011)

رائع يعطيك اللة العافية 

تحياتي وودي​


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوتى الاعزاء


----------



## dreamer_2011 (23 مايو 2011)

_لايوجد رسم_


----------



## سعد كاريير (24 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم ايدك اخ هادى جزاك الله كل خير عنا *


----------



## مهندسة بونة (2 يناير 2012)

*شوكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*


----------

